# school versus work



## anivair (Nov 6, 2006)

Right now I'm debating culinary school versus a part time job in a nice kitchen. 

On one hand, I'd like the training school can provide. 
On the other hand, I pay for school. they pay me to learn in a kitchen. 

Talk to me, people. Can you be a successful chef without going ot culinary school (of course you can, but how likely is it)? 

Is experience going to be as useful to me as schooling? Will the money difference make up the difference in experience?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes you can learn on the job, but......

Here in N.America you have no guarantee that what you are instructed or shown to do is the right way of doing things. You can work for 15 years and not learn how to make choux pastry, terrines, braising, or a decent mayonnaise. You can suppliment your knowledge with a lot of book reading however.

You can't survive on food alone, nor can you survive on water alone. School offers you the knowledge, but not the experience, work offers you the experience but not neccearily all the knowledge or the right knowledge.

Stay away from the big name schools, they don't make much of an impression on most of the professionals, but do check out your local Community colleges, you'll get some pretty good bang for your buck there.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Foodpump is always right on the money with this question. Apprenticeship can be a good road, but do it through an accredited restaurant that will monitor your progress.
Culinary school is your best bet though.


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I kind of agree on this one. Many people have been successful without the schooling, but it helps so much.

When I was out of school less than 2 years, I had a pastry chef that had not gone to school, but did have an impressive resume. However, from time to time questions would come up about why a batter we made every week was suddenly looking different or why our cookies had started to spread and he usually didn't have the answers. He had a lot more experience than I did, but I sometimes knew more about the kitchen science behind the food than he did. 

He could have been an exception, but I am very happy to have my schooling to fall back on when I need it.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

right on *foodpump* your *Community colleges*, you'll get some pretty good bang for your buck there. also
If, you have a passion inside you to be one. hard work and (with the internet and books) learning at home after work. reading. quizing yourself.and time...a lot of time. you can do anything you want. You have to believe in yourself.


----------

